# Pellets won't feed after cleaning Harman



## Mackdog (Dec 31, 2012)

After 4 years of having this stove, I still just don't understand it.  It has been running fine all season so far.  Fired right up this fall after sitting all summer.  Cleaned it today as I do every 7-10 days and it wont  feed pellets.  There are no blinking error lights.  The combustion blower comes and and then nothing happens.  What could have happen when I cleaned it?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 31, 2012)

first thing is check the lockouts even if you don't get a trouble light, something obviously changed, check any loose parts which were removed and re installed during the cleaning process. check your manual look for any descriptions of holes or ports which may be connected to a fail safe switch. make sure any openings such as ash drawers or ash dumps which can be left unsealed are seated properly


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 31, 2012)

Check your door seals. Sometimes something can stick on the gasket or its seal surface and you lose the vacuum that tells the board to feed pellets and start the fire. Do the dollar test on them as they may be getting flat or worn. I just went through this with someone who bought a used Quad Santa fe and it was the door gasket failing and had him take a pliers and gently plump the gasket to temporairly get the stove to run till he got new gasket installed. Good luck


----------



## Mackdog (Dec 31, 2012)

We checked all doors, hopper, everything we could think of, anything i was near when cleaning.  Auger isn't budging not sure if that happens with other problems or only if its jammed. Can't understand why no blinking error lights.


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 31, 2012)

If you have a volt meter you could check to see if feed motor is getting juice to rule out stuck auger. Did you clean the fines box? Also need to know your stove model to get better handle on the problem.


----------



## newf lover (Dec 31, 2012)

What happens in test mode? Did you by chance forget to tighten the burn pot cleanout plate? Something must be opened or loose.....


----------



## Mackdog (Dec 31, 2012)

It's a P68.  We did clean out the fines box.  Absolutely nothing happens in test mode. The blower comes on in test but then nothing else happens. We checked the burn pot plate 3 times. Checked hopper lid 3 times.  Emptied hopper and re-vacuumed.  We did do the dollar bill test and I can pull it out but I suspect it has been like that for some time and it still worked. (changed gasket2 years ago. ) Don't have a volt meter.


----------



## Jefflitzy (Dec 31, 2012)

Is the light coming on for auger in test mode?  if it is not check the draft differential pressure switch, or the hopper lid switch as they are both in line to feed power to the feed motor. If one of these 2 switches are not closing the feed motor will not operate. - Try feeding power directly to the feed motor to verify operation. if it is working with direct power it is probably one of the switches or worst case a board.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 31, 2012)

with the hopper empty , does the auger have any "wiggle" usually her will be a slight bit of wiggle in the auger. if it feels like its "welded in place" its probably a jam. kinda odd though shutting down normally and jamming on restart so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## mikesj (Jan 1, 2013)

You probably already tried this, but if not, unplug it for a couple of minutes. You also might want to pull off the back cover and make sure all of your wires and harnesses are tightly connected. Good luck.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 1, 2013)

Do not worry about blinking lights. Check the hopper lid, ash pan, and door. Turn on unit in room mode and exactly what lights come on?  

Did you clean the vent?  Where is the stove in the house?  Go outside and check the cap again. 

Lets start at the beginning. 

Eric


----------



## lessoil (Jan 1, 2013)

melkyleb2002 said:


> It's a P68. We did clean out the fines box. Absolutely nothing happens in test mode. The blower comes on in test but then nothing else happens. We checked the burn pot plate 3 times. Checked hopper lid 3 times. Emptied hopper and re-vacuumed. We did do the dollar bill test and I can pull it out but I suspect it has been like that for some time and it still worked. (changed gasket2 years ago. ) Don't have a volt meter.


 
Verify cover for fines catcher is lined up and snug. Will cause vacuum drop if leaking and as I remember screwed up the test mode results. Also verify hopper lid is closed and secure. My Wife checked pellet level the other day and forgot to latch lid = no pellet feed.


----------



## Labrat (Jan 1, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> Do not worry about blinking lights. Check the hopper lid, ash pan, and door. Turn on unit in room mode and exactly what lights come on?
> 
> Did you clean the vent? Where is the stove in the house? Go outside and check the cap again.
> 
> ...


 This would be my guess of a plugged vent.  I have personally had this one happen to me, and a friend of mine.


----------



## Mackdog (Jan 1, 2013)

We checked all openings, everything was secure.  We messed with it till 12:30 am as we only get propane once yearly and not till feb and don't have much to use the furnace.  My husband checked the auger and it isn't jammed.  We cleaned the fines box after it was already not working but will check the plate cover again.  I cleaned the vent pipe in August, I can't imagine a clog but I guess anything is possible.  The confusing thing is, it has been running fine all season and running consistently for around a month other then cleanings. What could have happened in the 45 minutes that I cleaned it?  Could it be the ESP probe.  I do stick the vacuum hose through that opening every cleaning but I have always done that and I'm always careful to keep it low not coming in contact with the ESP?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 1, 2013)

Double check the venting do not assume. Start with the cap and go back.  How is this stove vented?


----------



## Mackdog (Jan 1, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> Do not worry about blinking lights. Check the hopper lid, ash pan, and door. Turn on unit in room mode and exactly what lights come on?
> 
> Did you clean the vent?  Where is the stove in the house?  Go outside and check the cap again.
> 
> ...


The stove is in a first floor family room.  I clean the vent pipe ever year.  Did this in August but going to take the cap off the clean out...interior.  We use stove temp but in room temp all light come on except distribution blower, same thing as stove temp but then after a while feed motor light shuts off.  Hate to call dealer but might have to.  They charge 100.00 just to show up.  Ugh!


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 1, 2013)

melkyleb2002 said:


> The stove is in a first floor family room. I clean the vent pipe ever year. Did this in August but going to take the cap off the clean out...interior. We use stove temp but in room temp all light come on except distribution blower, same thing as stove temp but then after a while feed motor light shuts off. Hate to call dealer but might have to. They charge 100.00 just to show up. Ugh!


 

Please tell me what the venting is and it can be clogged since Aug.  I am trying to help instead of you paying $100 but I need your help to help me.


----------



## Mackdog (Jan 1, 2013)

It's vented up then out.....do you mean indoor cap?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 1, 2013)

Please.  Put on your shoes and coat and go outside.  Walk to the vent and remove the outside cap.  Tap the pipe, remove the tee cap and clean the pipe.  Put it all back together and go inside.  Remove the ashpan and remove the combustion blower cover.   clean that out.  reassemble and attempt to light.  I am trying to help but you do not want to do as I am suggesting.


----------



## Mackdog (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh but I do want to do it and I am...one thing at a time and also kids dogs and coming back here to check...doing inside first then going outside then will be back...with no error lights is that is what is telling you it's an air or seal issue?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 1, 2013)

melkyleb2002 said:


> Oh but I do want to do it and I am...one thing at a time and also kids dogs and coming back here to check...doing inside first then going outside then will be back...with no error lights is that is what is telling you it's an air or seal issue?


 
If the vent is blocked there will be NO error lights.  Thew stove will shut down as it is made to do if the vent is blocked or there is an air leak.  This is in the owners manual.  The other option is to call someone to fix it and pay the money.


----------



## Mackdog (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok this is getting more weird.  Husband cleaned outside I did inside.  Came in and tried to start, no go.  He then put in test mode ans it did not do this last night but auger was clunking...we never heard pellets drop and all of a sudden it lit.  You don't at all hear the clunky pellet sound as they feed...just an unnatural clunking sound of the auger turning.  None of this happened last night and makes not sense still because there was no clogs in the vent when we cleaned it.


----------



## Mackdog (Jan 1, 2013)

What is making the noise as the auger turns is a little arm like thing to the left of the that whole contraption.  I was no where near this back part of the stove when cleaning so no clue what, if anything happened to that.  After the stove would not work, my husband was looking around back there but didn't touch anything other then vacuum the fine box.
The whole thing moves as the auger turns and makes the clunking sound as it get back to beginning position.  It's working but not properly.  We will see what happens.  Hate to pay propane prices but love the ease of setting the furnace and forgetting it. 4 years old and might be becoming a money pit.  Have had other problems too but able to figure out from help from hearth and appreciate it. Had the dealer out last fall for a problem was still under warranty but 100.00 service call.  Wanted to do an outdoor furnace but on a slab.  Sigh


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 1, 2013)

Maybe a refresher in reading the owners manual?  Generally a four year old unit will not have problems with the feeder assembly. There is a ham or something in that area. Not saying nothing can break but very unlikely. 90% of stove problems are maintenance and installation. Those are always the first things to check.   Glad it is working. Stay away from the outdoor units.   They are great if done right and a nightmare if wrong.


----------



## The Ds (Jan 1, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> There is a ham or something in that area.


 
Would that be a spiral-sliced, or a regular smoked ham??


----------



## will711 (Jan 1, 2013)

Is it possible that when hubby vacuumed  out the fines box that the fines deflector part # 10 in my manual is not seated properly ?


----------



## Mackdog (Jan 1, 2013)

Read the manual last night for about the 50th time. .  We did check the plate that we took of to clean and seems good.  Strange thing is, it is working now but with a whole different problem with auger so we are calling the dealer tomorrow.  Husband is going out of town for work so we will be guzzling propane till next week.  Thanks for all your help!  We have fixed a lot ourselves in 4 years only because of you all here.  Happy new year!


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 1, 2013)

My newer stove does the same thing occasionally and its FRICKEN IRRITATING! My dealer suggested removing the deflector to see if that will help. He blames it on the newer style MUCH smaller fines box. My older stove has never made that noise.

Haven't removed the deflector yet but what ALWAYS works for me is to get all the pellets out of the system and re vacuum the fines box. Place the cover back on but don't secure it. Put it in test mode, open the hopper and immediately push the safety switch down. Take the backside of a large-ish screwdriver and bang around on the slide plate and the hopper in that immediate area. Next, get under there and tap around on the components inside the fines box. Secure the cover. Now, get the slide plate actuator bearing off the arm thing. Take the blade of your screwdriver and lightly tap the tip of the arm. This will likely open the slide plate. Put in in test mode again and get the bearing back off the arm and repeat the tapping.

This works EVERY time I have the clunking....which is every ton or so, the interval recommend by Harman, even though the fines box is at most, 1/6 full. Like I said, my dealer seems to think the deflector is the issue but removing that looks like a PITA.

Anyway, give the tapping method a shot. Be thorough and it should dislodge whatever is causing the binding.


----------



## Mackdog (Jan 1, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> My newer stove does the same thing occasionally and its FRICKEN IRRITATING! My dealer suggested removing the deflector to see if that will help. He blames it on the newer style MUCH smaller fines box. My older stove has never made that noise.
> 
> Haven't removed the deflector yet but what ALWAYS works for me is to get all the pellets out of the system and re vacuum the fines box. Place the cover back on but don't secure it. Put it in test mode, open the hopper and immediately push the safety switch down. Take the backside of a large-ish screwdriver and bang around on the slide plate and the hopper in that immediate area. Next, get under there and tap around on the components inside the fines box. Secure the cover. Now, get the slide plate actuator bearing off the arm thing. Take the blade of your screwdriver and lightly tap the tip of the arm. This will likely open the slide plate. Put in in test mode again and get the bearing back off the arm and repeat the tapping.
> 
> ...


I appreciate you taking the time to explain all this.  We just cleaned the fines box again and tapped around and played with the auger and now it's back to not working at all again.  Also the slide plate from hopper came out and don't know if we will get that back in the right way.  These stoves save money if they work well all the time but if they don't and you aren't mechanical and technical it's a huge PIA.  I feel we maintain ours well and it was expensive and we didn't get what we paid for.  Funny thing...we never heard of a pellet stove until we found out a cousin had one.  He bought an old used englander that originally brand new came from lowes and he has never put a dime in it.


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hmmm...that sucks. The slide plate shouldn't have disengaged that easily. You must have knocked it up and off the pusher arm. Hopefully you were tapping, not banging. I should have made that more clear. Hopefully some one will chime with instructions on re-engaging the slide plate. I know it's not overly complicated but it is a tight fit, as you already know. 

 I'm thinking you may have a loose wire perhaps. The tapping may have broken the connection. Also, I THINK even if the hopper switch is depressed, the vac sensor needs to detect a certain level of resistance to operate the auger motor. Now that the slide plate is out, you don't have the necessary resistance to trigger the cycle. Again, I THINK this is the reason. 

Hopefully someone will chime in soon. Feeling guilty here


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 1, 2013)

KRAP! I actually wrote the word bang in that first post!


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Try loosening the set screw(bolt) that holds the assembly to the auger motor shaft. On the schematic in the manual, the arrow from 3.16 is pointing almost directly at it. That should free everything up. From there, manually position the pusher arm and try and get it in the slot on the slide plate. 

Unfortunately, that's the best advice I can offer having never removed or installed it myself. I apologize again.


----------



## Mackdog (Jan 1, 2013)

Don't worry, he only tapped it.   And Please dont feel bad.  Something is wrong, actually we believe what is wrong today is not what was wrong last night if that makes sense.  He got the slide plate back in, hopefully it's right.  I'll have he try again what you last said.  It is so frustrating that all was well until I shut it down and cleaned it and I cleaned it the same way I always do.  Thanks again!


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 1, 2013)

OK, good. I know it's frustrating and I'm sure you'll get it straightened out. Harmans are known for having top notch build quality but, stuff can happen. It's probably something stupid.


----------



## Hoot23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Is it switched to auto.


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Jan 1, 2013)

If youcleaned out the fines box check the cover it needs to be on properly or will not run so I was told !


----------



## Mackdog (Jan 1, 2013)

It is on auto and the fines box plate is on.  We have been working checking and re checking on and off since 9:45 last night.  We thought we had it working a while ago (which was the 3rd time we thought we had it working)and then it stopped feeding pellets again.  We did find some broken plastic pieces that fell out of somewhere in the back.  I just can't imagine anything on the stove being plastic but what do I know.  We can't even find where it would have come from.


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Perhaps pieces from a crunched terminal or pigtail connector? If you can post some pics, the Harman gurus can probably figure out where they came from.

My actuator assembly just started clunking again....after 1 bag this time!


----------



## newf lover (Jan 1, 2013)

The cover to the combustion blower is plastic. Other than that, I can't remember anything else plastic. Very odd. If you're facing the stove, it's on the left side. You'll have to remove the side panel.


----------



## MSmith66 (Jan 1, 2013)

melkyleb2002 said:


> Cleaned it today as I do every 7-10 days and it wont feed pellets. There are no blinking error lights. The combustion blower comes and and then nothing happens. What could have happen when I cleaned it?


If you continue to clean that stove every 7-10 days, you will, in time, gain to hate that stove. Let it run for 30 days or more. I know it is hard to do but, try it. You will enjoy it more. DON"T TOUCH IT.


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think the little fan on the back of the auger motor is plastic as well, white I believe....at least on my '04.


----------



## mepellet (Jan 1, 2013)

MSmith66 said:


> If you continue to clean that stove every 7-10 days, you will, in time, gain to hate that stove. Let it run for 30 days or more. I know it is hard to do but, try it. You will enjoy it more. DON"T TOUCH IT.


???


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 1, 2013)

.....and IIRC that fan is VERY close to the metal cover on the back of the stove. If that cover is bent in and the plastic pieces are your fan blades, it's POSSIBLE it's binding the motor. I think it's a pretty tourquey motor and it would probably have to be really bound to cause that.


----------



## boosted3g (Jan 1, 2013)

I hope those plastic peices arent the fan blades for the auger motor.  While this is my first post on this thread i will admit to be watching the conversation.  At the beginning of this my immediate thought was that there is a vacuum leak somewhere and i still think that.   It has been stated that it fails the dollar bill test and that shoud be fixed before anything else is done.


----------



## MSmith66 (Jan 1, 2013)

mepellet said:


> ???


There is no need to clean a free standing stove every 7- 10 days. Let the stove burn and enjoy it. If I had to clean something every 7 days, I would hate it.


----------



## tony58 (Jan 1, 2013)

boosted3g said:


> I hope those plastic peices arent the fan blades for the auger motor. While this is my first post on this thread i will admit to be watching the conversation. At the beginning of this my immediate thought was that there is a vacuum leak somewhere and i still think that. It has been stated that it fails the dollar bill test and that shoud be fixed before anything else is done.


>
I'm also watching this with interest,cause this could be me.My closest Harman dealer is over a 100 miles away...Good luck on finding a cure...
tony


----------



## Mackdog (Jan 2, 2013)

Well...my husband is a carpenter turned businessman, not mechanical or technical but he is a beast. He was done with the stove yesterday and although frugal he is not he decided no $100 service call. He unhooked the stove and with a dolly got it out to the detached garage by himself. My son and husband and I got it up in the truck this morning and he drove it to the dealer. Another plastic piece came out in the burn pot so the dealer determined the 4 plastic pieces came from our pellets and thats why it wouldn't work. Then when it did work but the auger was clunking, it was because my husband didn't have the slide plate from hopper in correctly he took that out when fiddling around trying to see what the problem was. Took the dealer 10 minutes to figure this out and plug it in and it was running fine. A day in the life of a pellet stove owner. I will say with 7 degree temperature we missed the stove. We were all cold last night and this morning. Furnace just wasn't keeping up although I'm sure it's guzzling propane. I just want to say thanks again for all the help. Pellet stoves aren't for everyone. We probably weren't good candidates for one and if it wasn't for you all and the patience and kindess with helping each other we would have put alot more money in it already with more service calls.

P.s. Boosted3g we will be replacing the gasket soon.


----------



## Mackdog (Jan 2, 2013)

To MSmith 66
I would love to clean the stove once a month but this time of year if I dont, it will not burn as hot with it all ashed up inside and I'm just afraid over time it won't be good for it.  I don't clean the vent pipe every month, just the whole interior.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jan 2, 2013)

melkyleb2002 said:


> Well...my husband is a carpenter turned businessman, not mechanical or technical but he is a beast. He was done with the stove yesterday and although frugal he is not he decided no $100 service call. He unhooked the stove and with a dolly got it out to the detached garage by himself. My son and husband and I got it up in the truck this morning and he drove it to the dealer. Another plastic piece came out in the burn pot so the dealer determined the 4 plastic pieces came from our pellets and thats why it wouldn't work. Then when it did work but the auger was clunking, it was because my husband didn't have the slide plate from hopper in correctly he took that out when fiddling around trying to see what the problem was. Took the dealer 10 minutes to figure this out and plug it in and it was running fine. A day in the life of a pellet stove owner. I will say with 7 degree temperature we missed the stove. We were all cold last night and this morning. Furnace just wasn't keeping up although I'm sure it's guzzling propane. I just want to say thanks again for all the help. Pellet stoves aren't for everyone. We probably weren't good candidates for one and if it wasn't for you all and the patience and kindess with helping each other we would have put alot more money in it already with more service calls.
> 
> P.s. Boosted3g we will be replacing the gasket soon.


I'm usually pretty good at helping fellow Harman owners out here as well. I didn't have anything new to offer and I sensed your frustration. Having said that, you and your husband now know more about that stove than you'd probably care to admit. That Harman will give you many good years of service and as it turns out it wasn't a Harman problem. Bad pellets...happens more often than you'd think. Hang in there and enjoy the rest of the heating season.


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 2, 2013)

Just curious - did the dealer charge you for his help?


----------



## tony58 (Jan 2, 2013)

What brand of pellets were you using?


----------



## SXIPro (Jan 2, 2013)

tony58 said:


> What brand of pellets were you using?


 
Lego


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jan 2, 2013)

tony58 said:


> What brand of pellets were you using?


 
she made a separate post on the issue...Somersets.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...llets-stove-wouldnt-work.102464/#post-1319494


----------



## Mackdog (Jan 2, 2013)

SXIPro said:


> Lego


So what....you're saying you can't use lego's if you run out of pellets?


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jan 2, 2013)

melkyleb2002 said:


> So what....you're saying you can't use lego's if you run out of pellets?


 
See...you have your sense of humor back already!


----------



## SXIPro (Jan 2, 2013)

melkyleb2002 said:


> So what....you're saying you can't use lego's if you run out of pellets?


 
Eggos yes, Legos no.


----------



## Mackdog (Jan 2, 2013)

heat seeker said:


> Just curious - did the dealer charge you for his help?


My husband asked what he owed him and he said "give me what you think is fair" he realized he had no cash and only the debit card and told him he was going to the bank and the guy said "just drop me off $10 when you are back in town". They are nice people just don't like housecalls very much hence the $100 service call. They won't charge the service call if you bring the stove to them. I just don't know that it's worth all the work of unhooking the stove and loading it then unloading. The guy fixed it while it was still on the back of our truck in 7 degree weather. We will be giving him a tip!


----------



## SXIPro (Jan 2, 2013)

melkyleb2002 said:


> My husband asked what he owed him and he said "give me what you think is fair" he realized he had no cash and only the debit card and told him he was going to the bank and the guy said "just drop me off $10 when you are back in town". They are nice people just don't like housecalls very much hence the $100 service call. They won't charge the service call if you bring the stove to them. I just don't know that is't worth all the work of unhooking the stove and loading it then unloading. The guy fixed it while it was still on the back of our truck in 7 degree weather. We will be giving him a tip!


 
That's awesome. There are some terrific winter brews out now. You could probably still find some Great Lakes Christmas Ale out your way and that would be a great 'tip'. That stuff is fantastic!


----------



## Mackdog (Jan 2, 2013)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> See...you have your sense of humor back already!


Oh yes and I'm already getting warm too.  I love this stove when it works!  Here's hoping for a non-eventful rest of the season.


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice of the dealer to help you out like that. He does deserve a tip!
Enjoy the heat, it's getting to the single digits here tonight.


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Not that it matters to the OP at this point, but I wanted to correct some bad info I posted regarding the slide plate removal. 

Due to my slide plate being bound so tightly, I assumed loosening the bolt that secures the arm to the shat was required to remove the plate. This is incorrect. All that needs to be done is to ensure the actuator bearing is clear of the arm. This will allow the arm to move freely thus facilitating the removal of the slide plate.


----------

